# Ariens Ikon XD bagger... HELP!



## Dmayotte (May 23, 2021)

I just purchased an Ariens Ikon XD 42 Zero Turn mower at the end of the season. I want/need to get a bagger for it, but they have been mostly out of stock right now. This is my first ZT and am coming from a Craftsman Lawn Tractor
Question is... 
Am I missing something in questioning why I should get a pump assist (powered) bagger vs. A non powered bagger? The powered bagger is around $500 more and my old bagger was not powered and seemed to do the job. Would the powered be that much better? Will it effect any other parts of the mower over time? Ie. Spindles, deck, etc.?
Anyone have experience with the Ariens baggers?

Thanks in advance!


----------

